# 2012/2013 Cumberlandrc Onroad Season Thread



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## LennyDude (Jul 24, 2002)

Sounds like a lot of fun........................WGT will be the best and less expensive way to go!


----------



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)

First night of WGT carpet onroad at cumberlandrc...was a blast! I'll post a video soon.


----------



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)

First NIght of WGT at Cumberlandrc


----------



## LennyDude (Jul 24, 2002)

Now that was a lot of fun 

Hope this class grows....


----------



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)

Its raceday track opens at 5pm heats start at 7pm.


----------



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)

Onroad race dat tomorow!


----------



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)

My long awaited WGT ready fresh off the bench!


----------



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)

At the birds repping for ccr..I don't wanna take off this sticker


----------

